# Questions regarding breeder in SF bay area



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a german shepherd puppy and lately I've talking to two breeders von falconer and vom haus mirrasoul, I'm wondering if anyone has experience with them and what questions i should be asking for

Family Protection Dogs For Sale | Police Dogs, Protection Dogs For Sale
German Shepherds - Vom Haus Mirrasoul

thanks


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't take a dog from the first place if THEY paid ME.

Not enough info in the second site.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

What in the world does "training Schh1, Kkl1" even mean on the 2nd site?? Sounds like the dogs aren't titled but they're trying to make them look like they are.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Found this on Von- Falconer

**Link removed by Admin. Please send a PM to Debbie for more information**

I would not rule out the second kennel just by the website. There is just not enough info on them, their breeding program, goals, or their dogs, with no pedigree 

They may be good hobby breeders with good dogs, but lousy at making a web site. I would go see them and their dogs or at least give them a call.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

In California, I HIGHLY recommend Anne Kent: Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> In California, I HIGHLY recommend Anne Kent: Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds



A second this! Am hoping to get a pup from Anne in the near future.

Also recommend Julia Priest at von Sontausen German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## bratt (Aug 24, 2010)

My co-worker has an older female she got as a puppy from vom haus mirrasoul. She seems very happy with her. Although i think she would be considered "pet" quality. She does not participate in Szh with her. Just the family pet.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> In California, I HIGHLY recommend Anne Kent: Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Anne would be my first choice if I was in that area.


----------



## dioworld (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, how about witmer-tyson
Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Anne has already been mentioned (she is closer to LA, though). Yes, Witmer-TYson is another and vom Patiala (Ajay Singh) would be another I might look into in that area.

www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

We got our baby here Covy-Tucker Hill Kennels Homepage
Diane and I wanted a calm dog this time and that she surely is, along with being typically very intelligent. 
We wanted a GSD pet, not a show dog, although that is what she was bred for.

They are located just north of of San Francisco.

It really depends on what you are looking for.



















They are ALL beauties in my opinion...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

:thumbup:


lhczth said:


> Anne has already been mentioned (she is closer to LA, though). Yes, Witmer-TYson is another and vom Patiala (Ajay Singh) would be another I might look into in that area.
> 
> www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Anne Kent or Randy Tyson....


Have seen dogs from both. Trained with Randy.


----------



## CynRes (Jan 2, 2012)

I ran across this thread while I was lurking and it got me a little interested. 

Well, a little background...my husband bought my current GSD for me, Jake, from an ad he saw and surprised me. He was one of those that has not been convinced of the harm it is to buy from backyard breeders, but I have FINALLY pounded the last nail into his thick skull...(lol his words) and he is now a believer, because of this "transaction." 

The AKC papers came and I ordered a pedigree online and was SHOCKED to find out that Jake's parents are brother and sister.  I thought AKC would not paper, if this was the case. I was very upset, but I love my Jake and he couldn't be a more healthy and balanced dog, I got lucky!!

I decided to look at his pedigree again and both of his parents are Von Falconer dogs. - just thought it was weird to run across this thread...


----------



## Folkwolf101 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Seller asks too many questions*

Are you kidding me, the seller has a list of 38 or so questions that are detailed, highly specific, and something that might take a month to adequately answer. When you finaolly finish the questions, you have to either snail-mail or email the questionnaire to the seller. Maybe you will be deemed worthy of owning a German Shepherd pup. But, only maybe. Good luck!


----------

